# Orb Audio announces new line of speaker systems to mark the company's 10th anniversary



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Orb Audio is known in the home theater industry as a company that delivers really great sound quality at an incredibly competitive price. A simple search of reviews will show you tons of people around the globe who choose Orb to live up to their slogan, "small speakers, big sound" and prove their claims of awesome sound quality at an awesome price. This year marks the 10th anniversary of the pioneering audio company and Orb is celebrating in a huge way.

Orb Audio announces its first new line of speakers being released since 2003. While some people hear that and sound skeptical, a lot of people argue that this just means that the company hasn't needed to launch a new product line as it's been thriving on its 2003 success.








*What is unique about Orb Audio options?*

What makes these speakers so wonderful is they're completely modular. You can mix and match sets of speakers to produce the sound quality of your dreams. What's better is that the system can be reconfigured at any time to include different sound options without spending huge amounts of money. You can replace pieces of the system as you go, saving you a lot of money down the line.

*What new products are being released?*

The announcement goes into detail regarding some great new mini amplifiers as well as entirely new technology in their original home theater systems. Known for their sleek spherical audio options that deliver precise and booming sound, Orb is stepping up to the plate with an all new aluminum driver. In English, this means that the sound quality will last much longer and with significantly less rattling in the long term.

The newly released speakers feature updated materials and structure, with the same sleek style they've maintained since the beginning, available in five different finishes including metallic black, pearl white, antique copper, stainless steel and antiqued bronze.

*What products are being released that are unique?*

This year Orb is releasing the new subONE and subMINI which are new woofer options for both existing customers and brand new faces; both offering a much anticipated wireless audio feature as an option.

The subONE is offering a big boom with a performance enhancing 200 watt amplifier that offers previously unperfected accuracy for brand fans. The subMINI is a smaller option that allows those who are working with smaller spaces to experience audio in just a large and in charge way as the original.

Whatever you're looking for, the new Orb product line seems to be packing something for everyone and they're even offering awesome trade in bonuses for their existing brand-loyal customers which you can read more about at www.orbaudio.com.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

nice speakers. I personally never heard of them. Wonder if they are direct to market only? Good to see speaker companies last long in this economy.  Good for them!


----------



## Stoner19 (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought an Orb Audio setup a few years ago to keep the wife happy (she didn't want the look of tower speakers) and we're very happy with them. Great sound. I went to a local dealer that sold high-end speakers to look at Anthony Gallo options and they were nearly the same quality, but Orb Audio was quite a bit cheaper. They're also offering an "upgrade" option for current Orb Audio owners. I don't know what the cost of that is, but when I find out I'll report back. I can't say enough about this company. I did months of research on satellite speakers and am completely satisfied with my choice.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Stoner19 said:


> I can't say enough about this company. I did months of research on satellite speakers and am completely satisfied with my choice.


Glad to hear you were completely satisfied. For me it is always hard to tell one speaker apart from others. My ears are not that fine tuned. 

Main thing is that you were satisfied and that is all that matters!


----------

